

Accused iPad hacker Weev speaks at Occupy Wall Street - sneak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9nKaU1LJxw

======
pedalpete
SWAT Teams are raiding the homes of cheese makers???

Once again, a message that may start out strong, but looses the plot about 1/3
of the way in. Don't tell me about people who have been beaten and murdered,
show me. In this society, I need proof. The voice of a random person on
YouTube isn't enough for me.

As someone who has apparently taken empowered steps to expose corporate
irresponsibility, you'd think that he would be able to use the technology at
his fingertips to provide more than a rant about the injustices he speaks of.

Also, there are lots of crazy old laws that don't get enforced yet never were
taken off the books. Bringing them up here doesn't help your case, it actually
shows that you are as out of touch as the law makers who never cleaned up
their stuff.

There are enough tangible issues to fix that going into the things that people
can't relate to, or can easily refute causes the movement to go backward
rather than forward.

